# Are they going to update the Madone 6.9 for 2103



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone know if they are going to update/change the Madone 6.9 for 2013?
I am considering purchasing one- my hesitation is that I get it and they change the bike in a month.
I already know about the Madone 7- I a guessing it is an addition to the line rather than a replacement.


----------



## tripstation (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
I'm in the same position,
I want to know too.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's what Im thinking.... 6 series will be the same, 6 ssl gone. 7 series made in China like the Domane.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

bootsie, might be a good time to get a good deal on current 6!

So to all ... How did the name Madone 7 series come to be? Trek or the media (Velonews)?

The reason why I ask is this could be a whole new platform for Trek like the Domane or could just be a redesigned 6 series. My thought is new 6 series ... sorta like what trek did in 2009-2010. Remember how Radioshack showed up at the 2009 tdf in the current frame design, it was a departure from the models launched in 2007; this design was then launched to the public as a redesigned 6 series for 2010 and the design trickled down to the 5 series for 2011. COuld be happening all over again, cadence is right. 

Either way, my hope is ... SSL, v aero, v light ... $5k frameset price point ... made in the USA .. so a nice step up from current 6 series..

Love the new model year speculation!


----------



## tripstation (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
Don't like the look of the back of the 7 with the break under the bb.
Hope they still do an ssl with a normally placed brake, or a 7.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Adrianinkc said:


> Here's what Im thinking.... 6 series will be the same, 6 ssl gone. 7 series made in China like the Domane.


China or Taiwan? Even the ~$2000 Madone 3 series are made in Taiwan. Only their aluminum frames are made in Mainland China.

It makes a difference to me, at least.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bootsie_cat said:


> Are they going to update the Madone 6.9 for 2103


Yes in 2103 the Madone will be a hovercraft.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> China or Taiwan? Even the ~$2000 Madone 3 series are made in Taiwan. Only their aluminum frames are made in Mainland China.
> 
> It makes a difference to me, at least.


 I guess.... as long as it makes a difference to someone.


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

*2013 Trek*

Looks like the new Madones and Domanes can been seen here stage.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*2013*

But you need authorization to see.
What does it show for line-up of 6.9, 7 series, domane, etc? for us guys with no password?



justilew said:


> Looks like the new Madones and Domanes can been seen here stage.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

bootsie_cat said:


> But you need authorization to see.
> What does it show for line-up of 6.9, 7 series, domane, etc? for us guys with no password?


They must have slapped on a password today (worked yesterday).

From what I remember there was

-Madone 7 Series (Dura Ace)
-Madone 6.7, 6.5, 6.2 (all Ultegra, probably unoffical)
-Domane 6 ,5, 4 series

I didn't see a 6.9SSL


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

bootsie_cat said:


> But you need authorization to see.
> What does it show for line-up of 6.9, 7 series, domane, etc? for us guys with no password?


Weird. I was on there yesterday and it didn't need a password. 

7 series takes place of current 6.9 also Aero frame 
6 series Aero frame and still built in the US as is the 7 
5 series same as current 5 series except Aero frame. 
Domane 6 and 5 series maybe even a 4 series (don't remember) 

So basically new frame except 3 and 4 series and more series Domane's.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*madone*

Are the 6 series bikes same as 2012? Or have they made changes?
I am guessing since they are 6.7, 6.5 and 6.2- they are more like the 2012 6.5?



kookieCANADA said:


> They must have slapped on a password today (worked yesterday).
> 
> From what I remember there was
> 
> ...


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

To add to the previous post ...

The "7 series" is replacing the current (2010-2012) 6 series. Will be designated 6 and 7 series; looks like the 6 and 7 is comparable in distinguishing models like 6 and 6 SSL was in 2012 ... The frame design, fork, manufacturing site are the same, the grade of carbon and accessories are different 

Here is what I saw ...

7.9 - 700OCLV (2012 SSL carbon), Di2
7.7 - 700OCLV
6.5 - 600OCLV 
6.2 - 600OCLV

Made in the USA!
Paint theme is typical in how they built off the pro team scheme (Radioshack-Nissan-Trek) 

Frame ... 700 Series OCLV Carbon, made in the USA, KVF (Kammtail Virtual Foil) tube shape, E2, BB90, internal cable routing, DuoTrap compatible, Ride Tuned seatmast

Fork ... Madone KVF full carbon, E2, carbon dropouts

KUDOS to Trek on going big on this one! They have taken some big leaps from 2007 to 2010 to 2013 with their top Madones. Look forward to trying this one out.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

kookie, you got it ... password ... I saw it at 7am today, no longer at 11am. Nice little leak to the public!


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*madone*

Will 7.9 DI2 Madone be available with H2 geometry? Or only H1?



S2k552m said:


> To add to the previous post ...
> 
> The "7 series" is replacing the current (2010-2012) 6 series. Will be designated 6 and 7 series; looks like the 6 and 7 is comparable in distinguishing models like 6 and 6 SSL was in 2012 ... The frame design, fork, manufacturing site are the same, the grade of carbon and accessories are different
> 
> ...


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

I will post some print outs when I have a chance. . .


----------



## tripstation (May 7, 2012)

These bikes are so ugly.
They have completely spoiled the 6.9ssl.
I hate the aero design with the brake under the bottom bracket.
I am not buying one now unless they make one with a normal rear brake.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*Ssl*

Better get an SSL right now (unless you already have one).



tripstation said:


> These bikes are so ugly.
> They have completely spoiled the 6.9ssl.
> I hate the aero design with the brake under the bottom bracket.
> I am not buying one now unless they make one with a normal rear brake.


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

*https://docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOQk9tekR6MVgwM0k*

Here is a screen cap of the 2013 landing page: docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOQk9tekR6MVgwM0k

Madone 3.1: docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOVE56VW53ajFoYm8

Madone 4.5: docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqORnY4bDJuT1NQSmc

Madone 4.7: docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOUF9Hc2xfSm1NbGc

Domane 4.0: docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOcjNnalBmYk53Yjg

Domane 4.5: docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOV2VPTUZVWEJRNjg


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> Will 7.9 DI2 Madone be available with H2 geometry? Or only H1?


all of the above. it'll be Project 1 just like current ... plus there was a "team option" I think, can't recall


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are the details for the 7 series(in german sorry) just hit the cancel to the pop-up a few times and you should be good webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Kk55-DLT2OIJ:stage.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/road/race_performance/madone_7_series/feature_tour+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

*2013 Details*

So since there is now a password on the link I put together all the pictures of each model and their feature list. It goes as follows:

Madone 7 Spec:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOSFpRYm1ic3Z5cWs

7.9:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOTXo4aXZBc2JuVFk

7.9 WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOb3VxQ2dpbDNxejQ

7.7:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOOVJEQjZFa3BwYlk

7Frame:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOVTlNWXJVcjVBZ1k

Madone 6 Spec:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOVXhYVHY4RVFIOFk

6.5:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOT1UwclktWUVtcDA

6.2:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOZmNlem9XYWVRZlk

6.2WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOYmgtV3FaN2duNlU

6Frame:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOVkU3U1l5REZCaW8

Madone 5 Spec:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOVmRfSUNDME9vejg

5.9:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOR0N2Rnp4eEJtY3c

5.2:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOWkpIZ3Bad1FabUU

5.2WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOam9BWTd6cENRMFU

5Frame:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOYWVDWVVrLVRLQWc

Madone 4 Spec:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOUE1QUmExU0NHbEU

4.7:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOZ0tIS1RVRjhUaUk

4.5:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOeHVfZFJxSFFLSjA

4.5WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOcVBhM3BIeDFZMEE

Domane 6 Spec(probably seen this):
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOd0R1T3RQRkdVcGM

6.9:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOY1RaZnZDQ1BINFE

6.9WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOZWRON0hhX29zWVE

6.2:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOMmQxTDVwelg1Vm8

6.2WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOZ3hGZHVNTl9ENXc

6Frame:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOdFR6aV9hVUViYVk

Domane 5 Spec:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOVmRfSUNDME9vejg

5.9:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOZzU5TlVETXRickk

5.9WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOWnV0MENmSHNBNEk

5.2:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOQUlaX010M1BBdms

5.2WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOM3k3VU1TbjZvdFU

Domane 4 Spec:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOMER2V2NDMVpPYmc

4.5:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOeHVfZFJxSFFLSjA

4.5WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOWlF6b0ZNTWdoRFk

4.3:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOelZ1UTFjcFJRVkk

4.3WSD:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOWEhOTVlmU1ZlUWM

4.0:
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOUHFpcW9JZEEzWmc

Domane 2.3(aluminum domane???):
docs.google.com/open?id=0By-2eLLYulqOSjl2Qmo5NWtuRE0

I think that covers all the 2013 road line but if I forgot something be sure to let me know. . .


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*2013*

Now I am even more confused- looks like all the 6 and 7 series complete bikes are the Kamm Tail design with hidden brake.
7 series frame appears to be "normal design" and rear brake on seatstay
6 series frame is Kamm Tail design


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> Now I am even more confused- looks like all the 6 and 7 series complete bikes are the Kamm Tail design with hidden brake.
> 7 series frame appears to be "normal design" and rear brake on seatstay
> 6 series frame is Kamm Tail design


Nope. both 6 and 7 are kamm tail. Look at the pics posted previously, it's definately the new design. plus, 

Frame ... 700 Series OCLV Carbon, made in the USA, KVF (Kammtail Virtual Foil) tube shape, E2, BB90, internal cable routing, DuoTrap compatible, Ride Tuned seatmast
Fork ... Madone KVF full carbon, E2, carbon dropouts

The 2010-2012 6 style will be gone soon, so if you want it, do a P1 now, I wouldn't wait until fall (my shop said they could do a 6 series P1 now but 6.5 models were not available - I was talking SRAM build not Shimano)
My guess is the 2013 6 and 7 launch during the TdF so very soon. As an FYI ... the 2011 SSL launched early July 2010 so they are on schedule....


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> Now I am even more confused- looks like all the 6 and 7 series complete bikes are the Kamm Tail design with hidden brake.
> 7 series frame appears to be "normal design" and rear brake on seatstay
> 6 series frame is Kamm Tail design


THANKS JUSTILEW!

WOW, looks like a choice of Kamm Tail in the 5, 6, 7 Madone ( I didn;t look at the Madone 4)or Domane ... current design is going faster than I thought.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Check out treks website all the models are up.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Adrianinkc said:


> Check out treks website all the models are up.


Checking out the Project One for 7 Series right now...

Edit: $10,350 CAD for my setup! (Red Groupset + Solid Team Logo Paint + RXL Carbon saddle)

Add in 2 carbon bottle cages, DuoTrap, Look pedals + 13% tax = approx. $12K


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*7 frame*

Look at the picture labeled 7 frame.
Tubes are not the Kamm tail and headtube and fork are different from complete bike.
You can also see what looks like the back of a brake bolt on the seatstays.



S2k552m said:


> Nope. both 6 and 7 are kamm tail. Look at the pics posted previously, it's definately the new design. plus,
> 
> Frame ... 700 Series OCLV Carbon, made in the USA, KVF (Kammtail Virtual Foil) tube shape, E2, BB90, internal cable routing, DuoTrap compatible, Ride Tuned seatmast
> Fork ... Madone KVF full carbon, E2, carbon dropouts
> ...


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> Look at the picture labeled 7 frame.
> Tubes are not the Kamm tail and headtube and fork are different from complete bike.
> You can also see what looks like the back of a brake bolt on the seatstays.


I think that picture must have been posted in error. . . Although the frame isn't on the Trek website yet it can still be ordered at an MRSP of 4,099CDN it is also listed as available 'now' whereas the other 7 series(complete bikes) are available in September and October. This is due to a shortage in the new Shimano 11 speed stuff. . .


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Adrianinkc said:


> Check out treks website all the models are up.


And so the speculation ends!

This is a big step up in price! Wow! 

Can't wait to see the weight ...


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

*I forgot to provide the frame details. . *

Features 

The best of everything in one flawless race package 
 Insanely light, incredibly aero, lightning quick 
 700 Series OCLV Carbon frame is hand built in USA 
 Race-optimized cable routing keeps things sleek and clean

Frameset 
Frame 700 Series OCLV Carbon, made in the USA, KVF (Kammtail Virtual Foil) tube shape, E2, BB90, internal cable routing, DuoTrap compatible, Ride Tuned seatmast 

Fork 
Madone KVF full carbon, E2, carbon dropouts


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> Look at the picture labeled 7 frame.
> Tubes are not the Kamm tail and headtube and fork are different from complete bike.
> You can also see what looks like the back of a brake bolt on the seatstays.


sites up and running ... check it out! Let us know if you get one!

2013 Madone 7.9 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*7 frame*

Sure about that? If it were the kamm Tail frame and it were available now it would not do you any good as you would not have brakes to build it with.



justilew said:


> I think that picture must have been posted in error. . . Although the frame isn't on the Trek website yet it can still be ordered at an MRSP of 4,099CDN it is also listed as available 'now' whereas the other 7 series(complete bikes) are available in September and October. This is due to a shortage in the new Shimano 11 speed stuff. . .


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Look at the 5 series framset has bontrager brakes


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

bikeradar has a review and will do a road test tomorrow.

750g claimed weight . . .not bad for an aero bike.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Adrianinkc said:


> Look at the 5 series framset has bontrager brakes


There will be 6 models shipping with Speed Limit Brakes as well, Trek was shipping 6.5 models to select dealers today. Unfortunately that bike ships with the Ulterga electronic which is slow sales floor death right now.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Peloton


----------



## justilew (Jun 25, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> Sure about that? If it were the kamm Tail frame and it were available now it would not do you any good as you would not have brakes to build it with.


I am sure. Here is a list of availability:

_Domane 2.0 C – none in stock, arrive end of August

Domane 2.0 T – none in stock, arrive end of August

Madone 2.1 C H2 - none in stock, arrive end of August

Madone 2.1 T H2– none in stock, arrive end of August

Madone 2.3 C H2 – none in stock, arrive early September

Domane 2.3 C – none in stock, arrive mid-July

Madone 3.1 C H2 – limited in stock, rest July

Madone 3.1 C WSD– limited in stock, rest July

Domane 4.0 C - none in stock, arrive end of August

Domane 4.3 C WSD - none in stock, arrive end of August

Domane 4.3 T WSD - none in stock, arrive end of August

Madone 4.5 C H2 – limited in stock, rest July

Madone 4.5 C WSD - none in stock, arrive mid-July

Domane 4.5 C – limited in stock, rest July

Domane 4.5 C WSD - none in stock, arrive mid-August

Madone 4.7 C H2 – limited in stock, rest July

Madone 5.2 C H2 - none in stock, arrive mid-August

Madone 5.2 C WSD - none in stock, arrive end of August

Domane 5.2 C – none in stock, arrive end of July

Domane 5.2 T - none in stock, arrive mid-August

Domane 5.2 C WSD – none in stock, arrive late September

Domane 5.2 T WSD – none in stock, arrive late September

Madone 5.9 C H2 – none in stock, arrive late September

Madone 5 Series H2 F/S – none in stock, arrive late October

Domane 5.9 C - none in stock, arrive mid-August

Domane 5.9 C WSD – none in stock, arrive late September



Project One Models:

Madone 6.2 D H1 – Immediate Ship

Madone 6.2 C H2 – Immediate Ship

Madone 6.2 H2 F/S – Immediate Ship

Madone 6.2 C WSD – Immediate Ship

Domane 6.2 C WSD – Immediate Ship

Madone 6.5 D H1 – Immediate Ship

Madone 6.5 C H2 – Immediate Ship

Domane 6.9 C – Not available until September

Domane 6.9 C WSD– Not available until September

Domane 6.9 F/S– Immediate Ship

Madone 7.7 D H1 – Not available until September

Madone 7.7 C H2 – Not available until September

Madone 7.9 D H1 - Not available until October

Madone 7.9 C H2 - Not available until October

Madone 7.9 C WSD - Not available until October

Madone 7 Series H1 F/S – Immediate Ship

Madone 7 Series H2 F/S – Immediate Ship

_


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

I didn't expect this. I usually embrace change, but this is some very ugly frame design for minimal aero advantage. And let's be honest here, none of us will ever notice this advantage. The lines of the frame combined with the graphics make for a very awkward design. I suspect Trek will ditch this design in the next couple of years, just like they ditched the seat-tube "fin", which was also marketed as an aerodynamic advantage.

Glad I got my 2012 6.9 SSL. I'm going to go give it a hug.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I didn't like the new shape at first... but it is growing on me, especially with the right paint job. I think I'm upgrading from my 2010 6-series w/Red to 2013 7-series w/DA9010.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Antonelli said:


> I didn't expect this. I usually embrace change, but this is some very ugly frame design for minimal aero advantage. And let's be honest here, none of us will ever notice this advantage. The lines of the frame combined with the graphics make for a very awkward design. I suspect Trek will ditch this design in the next couple of years, just like they ditched the seat-tube "fin", which was also marketed as an aerodynamic advantage.
> 
> Glad I got my 2012 6.9 SSL. I'm going to go give it a hug.


Ditto. I work for a Trek dealer and have a 2008 Campy equipped 6.9 that I love. The 7 leaves me cold. A chainstay mounted brake (let alone the limited brake options) is fine for a "Pro Team" with daily maintenance. The notion that "high end" bike purchasers take care of their bikes is certainley not borne out by our shop's experience.

I really like Trek as a company, but this "moving to Formula One" (i.e., a bike that doesn't make sense to the average club/century/fitness rider) would be OK if they left the current 6 series in the lineup (particularly for Project One.)

My next "plastic wonder bike" will probably be a Domane.


----------

